# Must Have Christmas Present



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

What do you get for the TT enthusiast who has everything ? The TT ice cube tray/Chocolate moulds only £5 HERE










Only available in the classic shape :wink:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Just ordered one.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 8, 2010)

They are missing a trick here,

Surely they are festive TT chocolate moulds!


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Ordered 2,received today really quick delivery,nICE stocking filler for someone :wink:
Thanks to all
Martyn


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> What do you get for the TT enthusiast who has everything ? The TT ice cube tray/Chocolate moulds only £5 HERE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a few of these, with and without boxes. I got them for FREE at ADI 2010.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

DaveM said:


> They are missing a trick here,
> 
> Surely they are festive TT chocolate moulds!


Just as Andrew said in his first post :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

audimad said:


> I have a few of these, with and without boxes. I got them for FREE at ADI 2010.


Not everyone was fortunate to get one tho Jeff...


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Nem said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > I have a few of these, with and without boxes. I got them for FREE at ADI 2010.
> ...


Not everyone was quick enough, i got more than one. I am selling some of mine as i have quite a few for no charge only postage.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Is there one for the roadster :lol:


----------



## DaveM (Jun 8, 2010)

A3DFU said:


> DaveM said:
> 
> 
> > They are missing a trick here,
> ...


Or as now edited in his first post.

Do try to keep up


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

DaveM said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > DaveM said:
> ...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

davelincs said:


> Is there one for the roadster :lol:


Yes there is , needs small mods with a knife to the finished cube though :lol: :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Or you could just bite the roof off.


----------

